# Sleeping face to face



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Why does Lua (13 weeks) insist on sleeping under my face or on top of my head? This is going to get really old really fast when she gains 30 pounds...


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Because she is a Vizsla. But you knew it would happen when you allowed her on your bed, right?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Because she is a vizsla... Wilson is still in his kennel because I'm just not ready for this!!!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

(grumble grumble...) I thought she would sleep under the covers at my feet or something, but apparently my hair smells better. :


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

It's a vizsla... They want to be able to lick ya at anytime!!!


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Roxie sleeping face to face with me or with her neck on mine is usually my favorite part of each day!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

you make your bed and you lie in it,,Rubes knows my waking moves, she has her bed on floor in our room, she's aware to my toe stretching and my cupped hand outta the bed....but bringing me last nights underwear out of laundry basket is summat we still need to work on..


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

K starts off in her bed (next to ours) but sometime during the night she quietly jumps up in our bed where she spends the rest of the night either head on my pillow or curled up between my husband and me! Need a bigger bed..2 cats and a dog, not much room for humans!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I had a Weimaraner that would always end up with his head across my throat, on my chest or on my pillow. When he grew into 90 pounds of muscle, it was a bit much . Our V girl slept on my head, neck or chest when she was a baby, but now when allowed in bed goes under the covers and curls up, rarely moves. I think they sleep like that when little because it is how they sleep with littermates so it is comforting. I bet Lua will grow out of it.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I was absolutely dead set against Dharma getting into bed with us...... It was crate no matter what! I haven't a clue how she ended up in our bed but she goes under the covers between Mark and I and curls up and doesn't move at all until we get up in the morning. At least we get some sleep. She is 26 lbs at 4 months and growing like a bad weed. Will we end up sleeping on the floor on her bed?LOL


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Face to face is great! I would love that! Isaac, however, prefers to stick his butt to our faces. Just last week I woke up with him cuddled next to me under covers, except his butt, which was on my pillow right in my face. Don't know if it needed more cushioning or more air.


----------

